# Meetings > Workshops >  Cisco Fest, Κυριακή 24 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 24 Οκτωβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *Cisco Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο DiGi (ccna pro).

Το fest θα επικεντρωθεί στην παρουσίαση των ρυθμίσεων και οικειοποίηση στο περιβάλλον των προϊόντων της Cisco και συγκεκριμένα : router, managed switch, access point και VoIP.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ*

Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν μόνο οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει.

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

Μια θέση παρακαλώ.  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Μία θέση και για μένα φυσικά...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί  ::

----------


## ice

Μια πολυθρονα εμ θεση ηθελα να πω .

----------


## nkladakis

ένας ακόμη

----------


## ngia

Μια θέση και για 'μένα

----------


## sotiris

και εγω μεσα.

----------


## MerNion

Μια θέση ακόμα για μένα..

----------


## paravoid

Όλοι εσείς που δηλώσατε, ξέρετε ποιός θα κάνει το δάσκαλο; Ίσως το μετανιώσετε  :: 
Άντε, μέσα και εγώ...

----------


## lambrosk

Οπωσδήποτε μέσα!!!

----------


## pavlidisd

> Όλοι εσείς που δηλώσατε, ξέρετε ποιός θα κάνει το δάσκαλο; Ίσως το μετανιώσετε 
> Άντε, μέσα και εγώ...


Ξέρουμε και ρισκάρουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

Μια (μεγάλη) και για μένα.

----------


## netsailor

Θα έρθω και εγώ.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Και για μένα μία θέση παρακαλώ  ::

----------


## Achille

Κρατήστε μου μια θέση πρώτη γραμμή  ::

----------


## blk

Θα ήθελα και εγώ μια θέση για να απολαύσω τον φίλτατο DiGi

----------


## MAuVE

Αν η αθρώα προσέλευση που παρατηρείται μετεφράζετο σε ισάριθμα Ciscάκια στις ταράτσες, να δείτε τι πιο εύκολο και αξιόπιστο δίκτυο που θα είχαμε. 

Κρατήστε και για μένα μία θέση, όπως γράφανε παλαιότερα στα λεωφορεία 

_ Θέσεις δύο. 
Δι' ηλικιωμένους, κληρικούς και λοιπά πρόσωπα χρήζοντα βοηθείας_

----------


## Tenorism

Και εγώ θέλω.
Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα βάλω Cisco router στο άμεσο μέλλον, δεν χάνω τίποτα. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσω...

----------


## GeoSava

Μια θέση και για εμένα παιδιά........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Μια θεση για μενα!!!!

----------


## Exoticom

Μια θεση και για μενα.

----------


## thmios98

Μία θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ!

----------


## Silencer

Και για μενα μια θεση.....παρακαλω!  ::

----------


## Und3R

και εγω μεσα!

----------


## apostolis

άλλη μια και εγώ....ελπίζω μα πρόλαβα !!

----------


## nightfall_gr

Μια θέση και για μενα σας παρακαλώ...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μια θέση και για μένα.
Επίσης και για mika και pan-pan!
Άρα σύνολο 3 για μας.

----------


## enaon

και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## MerNion

έλα ο τελευταίος να τρέχει..... (και να κλείσει και την πόρτα όπως θα μπαίνει  ::  )

----------


## ngia

> Αν η αθρώα προσέλευση που παρατηρείται μετεφράζετο σε ισάριθμα Ciscάκια στις ταράτσες, να δείτε τι πιο εύκολο και αξιόπιστο δίκτυο που θα είχαμε.


Όντως, η μέτρηση λήψης και η καλή ευαισθησία που έχουν (τα καινούργια) βοηθάει.
Καλά που το CLI είναι το ίδιο σε cisco και σε Quagga. Αλήθεια πως και δεν τους έχουν κυνηγήσει ακόμα??

----------


## sotiris

wiresounds[/*:m:7ebd2]pavlidisd[/*:m:7ebd2]middle_EAST_WEST[/*:m:7ebd2]ice[/*:m:7ebd2]nkladakis[/*:m:7ebd2]ngia[/*:m:7ebd2]sotiris[/*:m:7ebd2]MerNion[/*:m:7ebd2]paravoid[/*:m:7ebd2]lambrosk[/*:m:7ebd2]pstratos[/*:m:7ebd2]netsailor[/*:m:7ebd2]Ad-Hoc[/*:m:7ebd2]Achille[/*:m:7ebd2]blk[/*:m:7ebd2]MAuVE[/*:m:7ebd2]Tenorism[/*:m:7ebd2]GeoSava[/*:m:7ebd2]andreas[/*:m:7ebd2]Exoticom[/*:m:7ebd2]thmios98[/*:m:7ebd2]Silencer[/*:m:7ebd2]Und3R[/*:m:7ebd2]apostolis[/*:m:7ebd2]nightfall_gr[/*:m:7ebd2]uNdErTaKeR[/*:m:7ebd2]mika[/*:m:7ebd2]pan-pan[/*:m:7ebd2]enaon[/*:m:7ebd2]Hobbit[/*:m:7ebd2]

ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## socrates

και εγώ...

στο τσακ το πρόλαβα  ::  
μέσα σε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες καλύφθηκαν 30 θέσεις!




> έλα ο τελευταίος να τρέχει..... (και να κλείσει και την πόρτα όπως θα μπαίνει )


μπα θα την αφήσω ψιλοανοιχτή μήπως θέλει κανένας να παίρνει μάτι  ::  


Digi for President!!!!

----------


## Ernest0x

Αν κάποιος ελευθερώσει την θέση του ας μου στείλει pm.

----------


## papashark

Τώρα που συμπληρώθηκαν οι θέσεις, μπορώ να γράψω ότι ναι μεν ήθελα να έρθω, αλλά θα είμαι εκτός αθηνών για πολύ καιρό......

----------


## dermanis

Οι θέσες είναι 30 και ήδη υπερκαλύφθηκαν.

Όρθιους (χωράει) δέχεσται;

Εγώ μπροστά σε ένα τέτοιο γεγονός, θα κανονίσω να έρθω κι ας μείνω απ'έξω.

----------


## wiresounds

Χαίρομαι που έχει τόση ζήτηση αυτό το fest. Τον είχα προειδοποιήσει τον DiGi ότι θα πήγαινε έτσι. Τώρα πρέπει να του κάνω πάλι κόλπα για να μας ξαναέρθει σύντομα. Άντε και σε άλλα.  ::

----------


## jim

Αν κάποιος ελευθερώσει την θέση του, μην με ξεχάσετε.

----------


## paxosk

Δε θα πρωτοτυπήσω: αν κάποιου ελευθερωθεί η θέση... Και μια ερώτηση:υπάρχει περίπτωση να διοργανώθει και άλλο Φεστ πάνω στο ίδιο αντικείμενο;

----------


## SV1EOD

> Δε θα πρωτοτυπήσω: αν κάποιου ελευθερωθεί η θέση... Και μια ερώτηση:υπάρχει περίπτωση να διοργανώθει και άλλο Φεστ πάνω στο ίδιο αντικείμενο;


Να μην πρωτοτυπήσω και εγώ: Mία από τα ίδια για την κενή θέση και την επανάληψη.

----------


## ysam

> Καλά που το CLI είναι το ίδιο σε cisco και σε Quagga. Αλήθεια πως και δεν τους έχουν κυνηγήσει ακόμα??


Εκτός του ότι είναι καλή άσκηση για να ξέρουν όταν μεγαλώσουν νομίζω ότι το team έχει και ciscάνθρωπους μέσα..  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Καλά που το CLI είναι το ίδιο σε cisco και σε Quagga. Αλήθεια πως και δεν τους έχουν κυνηγήσει ακόμα??
> 
> 
> Εκτός του ότι είναι καλή άσκηση για να ξέρουν όταν μεγαλώσουν νομίζω ότι το team έχει και ciscάνθρωπους μέσα.. 
> 
> -Γιάννης


Μόλις αντιμετώπισα την ίδια απορία από τον nsar  ::  Είναι μια επίκαιρη ερώτηση  ::

----------


## wiresounds

*Update*

Το Cisco fest θα είναι σε τρία μέρη.

1.	Παρουσίαση καινούργιων αλλά και παλαιότερων Cisco routers/switch και το τι θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε κατά την αγορά τους.

2.	Σχεδίαση κόμβων AWMN αποκλειστικά με την χρήση μηχανημάτων της Cisco

3.	Παρουσίαση του IOS, του λειτουργικού των Cisco.


Την παρουσίαση μαζί με τον DiGi θα τις κάνει και ο mindfox.

Κάνω προσπάθειες για επανάληψη του fest.  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Κάνω προσπάθειες για επανάληψη του fest.


Σπρωξε Γιαννη,σπρωξε!  ::

----------


## jlian

wiresounds επιβαλλεται να επαναληφθει το σεμιναριο  ::

----------


## infl00p

εάν έχει ελευθερωθει κάποια θέση θα ήθελα να λάβω μέρος 
ευχαριστώ.

Υ.Γ εάν υπάρξει αυτή η περιπτωση παρακαλώ να με ειδοποιήσετε με pm.

----------


## pargyrak

DIGI εισηγητής. ΩΧ!

rate-limit, traffic shapping και vlan routing στην πρώτη γραμμή;

DIGI θα έρθεις τον Δεκεμβρη στις Κάννες; Networkers 2004. 12-16/12.


pargy

----------


## MerNion

Οπως έμαθα τώρα ο Mika δεν θα έρθει οπότε όποιος είναι ο πρώτος μετά τον 30ό μπορεί να έρθει.. (κοινώς ο Ernest0x, απ' ότι είδα στα γρήγορα)

----------


## Ernest0x

Θα έρθω!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Σε ενα σεμιναριο με τετοια ζητηση,θα επρεπε αυτοι που τελικα δεν ηρθαν να εχουν ενημερωσει οτι δεν θα ερθουν για να μπορεσουν να παρεβρεθουν οι υπολοιποι που δεν προλαβαν να μπουν στους 30 πρωτους.

----------


## andreas

> Σε ενα σεμιναριο με τετοια ζητηση,θα επρεπε αυτοι που τελικα δεν ηρθαν να εχουν ενημερωσει οτι δεν θα ερθουν για να μπορεσουν να παρεβρεθουν οι υπολοιποι που δεν προλαβαν να μπουν στους 30 πρωτους.


Οσοι δεν ηρθαν εχασαν!

----------


## socrates

Πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε τους mindfox και Digi, για το επιτυχές workshop που μας πρόσφεραν.




> Σε ενα σεμιναριο με τετοια ζητηση,θα επρεπε αυτοι που τελικα δεν ηρθαν να εχουν ενημερωσει οτι δεν θα ερθουν για να μπορεσουν να παρεβρεθουν οι υπολοιποι που δεν προλαβαν να μπουν στους 30 πρωτους.


Συμφωνώ με τον Σωτήρη. Άσχετα με την ζήτηση, όταν οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες και έχουν κλειστεί, θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει έγκαιρη ακύρωση του κλεισίματος.

----------


## lambrosk

Όντως να δώσω και εγω τα εύσημα στον DIGI & στον mindfox που μου έλυσε αρκετές απορίες...

Φυσικά, φωτό στο γνωστό FTP του Mernion μεχρι αύριο...

----------


## nkladakis

Εγώ επιτέλους κατάλαβα access-list, ποτε ειναι in και ποτε out, και σε πιο interface πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται.  ::  
Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πολύ καλή παρουσιάση, αν και αργοπορημένος κατάλαβα αρκετά πραγματάκια, πολλές καλές ιδέες. Μπράβο παιδιά!

----------

